#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What is mean by "Machine Learning" ?

## Assassin

Machine learning is a type of artificial intelligence (AI) that allows software applications to predict results more accurately without being explicitly programmed. The basic premise of machine learning is to create algorithms that can receive input data and use statistical analysis to predict an output value within an acceptable range.
Top machine learning languages are,

R (with Packages)Python (with Sci kit - Learn etc)JavaMATLABSASScala

*Explain which is best for beginners to start learning about Machine language ?*

----------


## Wondergirl

> Machine learning is a type of artificial intelligence (AI) that allows software applications to predict results more accurately without being explicitly programmed. The basic premise of machine learning is to create algorithms that can receive input data and use statistical analysis to predict an output value within an acceptable range.
> Top machine learning languages are,
> 
> R (with Packages)Python (with Sci kit - Learn etc)JavaMATLABSASScala
> 
> *Explain which is best for beginners to start learning about Machine language ?*


Hi assassin!!

i thing python is best for machine language learning beginners .
Python is easy to learn than the c language because of C is much faster but much harder to learn And use .object oriented widely used ,fairly portable .

----------


## Assassin

> Hi assassin!!
> 
> i thing python is best for machine language learning beginners .
> Python is easy to learn than the c language because of C is much faster but much harder to learn And use .object oriented widely used ,fairly portable .


Yes it is, Python is a widely used language in AI, but Advance programmers prefer R Language make it more comfortable to design AI.

----------


## Moana

> Machine learning is a type of artificial intelligence (AI) that allows software applications to predict results more accurately without being explicitly programmed. The basic premise of machine learning is to create algorithms that can receive input data and use statistical analysis to predict an output value within an acceptable range.
> Top machine learning languages are,
> 
> R (with Packages)Python (with Sci kit - Learn etc)JavaMATLABSASScala
> 
> *Explain which is best for beginners to start learning about Machine language ?*


It is a category of an algorithm that allows software applications to become more accurate in predicting outcomes without being explicitly programmed.

----------


## Assassin

> It is a category of an algorithm that allows software applications to become more accurate in predicting outcomes without being explicitly programmed.


Will you suggest me which is the best for language to create those algorithms??

----------

